# Noob question...



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I was wondering if the little balls of moss at the lfs are the right kind of moss???like the type that everyone always has?becuz i have never had moss of any type.and the ball is tied down too now that i remember


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have one of the floating balls of moss and it is tied off about 6 inches from the bottem. the fish seem to like it. One of them (not sure of the type) likes laying on it most of the time. The betta has also rested on it a time or two.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

I am not sure what kind of moss balls float. I have the true Marimo balls and they do not float at all. I am thinking that the moss balls you are talking about have a ping pong ball in the center. A lot of places will use these to grow them.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fishman Dan said:


> I am not sure what kind of moss balls float. I have the true Marimo balls and they do not float at all. I am thinking that the moss balls you are talking about have a ping pong ball in the center. A lot of places will use these to grow them.



Yep...the ones you find at the pet store are normally java moss that has been grown around a pith ball or something similar.

Unless you really want the sea mine look in your tank...Marimo's are what you should look for.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

haha I never thought about the sea mine look. I want to get a couple more so that my betta, and the eel looking thing(I'll look him up after school) have thier own resting spots. Maybe I'll get a sunken ship to complete the mine look


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

ok good i was afraid that if i bought it that it would stay like that

lol

thank you all for the answers


----------

